# 20 minutes??



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So you have 20 minutes before the bomb hits, what do you do?

Started this cause of the Hawaii missile attack mistake. What would you do first or at all? Guess it would all be based on my current local. So it may be hard to answer for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> So you have 20 minutes before the bomb hits, what do you do?
> 
> Started this cause of the Hawaii missile attack mistake. What would you do first or at all? Guess it would all be based on my current local. So it may be hard to answer for me.


 Living here unlikely to be near the first few strikes so the 20 minute thing would not apply.
Japan hit Hawaii because it was easy and to damage the fleet. It would be a worthless strike for NK today. Different world different targets.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Get half a Denton and Sasquatch podcast in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd probably fix a cup of coffee, . . . grab a couple doughnuts or chocolate chip cookies, . . . mosey out on the front porch and watch the fireworks.

Then sit down and make sure all is well with me and Jesus Christ. By that time stuff should be happening.

If they ain't close enough for me to see, . . . they probably won't hurt me, . . . if they are, . . . hope I finish my coffee and snacks before it all starts.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope it doesn’t hit my house


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

20 minutes?! Well, that certainly rules out bugging out for me LOL!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It will give me time to get us and the pets in to the bunker.

The only way we would get hit is if they missed their target.

If Kim Loves Dong launches a few they will be at NYC, DC, LA for the most part.

It would mean the total destruction of NOKO and fat boy knows it..

The boomers in the Pacific would see to that in the first retaliation strike.

Of course China and Russia could see it as an opportunity to follow up on his strikes with their own.

At this point, if China stops shipping everything they do to us we will fold as a country.

We have in the name of corporate greed, surrendered our economic/industrial independence and sovereignty to them.

I hope we have gone back to launch on detection.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

20 minutes?,hopefully my wife will be home.if not,I will call her and get her home.she would be close by anyway and she would automatically come home as per our pre-planning.
Her and I and our Bindi would turn on the S/W radio,TV,am-fm and attempt to gather information before we made a major decision which probably be getting our butts down to the basement for more shelter.

We live in a rural area and feel pretty safe but,an ex air force SAC base is nearby and I hope it's not on a nukes memory.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kiss my kids, tell them I love them, make myself a very strong drink and stay calm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Kiss my kids, tell them I love them, make myself a very strong drink and stay calm.


I was about to say that I'd make a last run to the liquor store, but your post sums it up.

Also, I'd make three or four phone calls to make sure the circle was ready.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I was about to say that I'd make a last run to the liquor store, but your post sums it up.
> 
> Also, I'd make three or four phone calls to make sure the circle was ready.


You still got my number, right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> You still got my number, right?


Of course, though I don't think we'll be worried about who is doing what on the forum, then! :vs_laugh:


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Denton said:


> Of course, though I don't think we'll be worried about who is doing what on the forum, then! :vs_laugh:


I for one will think/pray for all of you/us in the years that will fallow.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

If I'm at home, hunker down and hope to ride it out and make sure my preps are ready to go. If I'm not at home, do my best to try and get home. My area probably wouldn't be in a first strike, but one never knows. Hopefully I'd be able to get home and hunker down with my wife, then start to focus on being the Grey Man.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Just poured myself a drink, just because 

My fav drink recently: Lemon Cello, potato Vodka & and freshly-squeezed lime juice. Za lyubov’!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Just poured myself a drink, just because
> 
> My fav drink recently: Lemon Cello, potato Vodka & and freshly-squeezed lime juice. Za lyubov'!!


I'm trying to stick with teas, the last few weeks. I still appreciate quality liquor, but I figure the liver can us a rest.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sip a hooch would be a good plan.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Of course, though I don't think we'll be worried about who is doing what on the forum, then! :vs_laugh:


LOL true that!

And, just for the record, nobody here has my number, though a few tried...but they're gone now - along with a crazy russian dude named Dema that wanted me to go off with him in private to discuss log cabin construction. Yeah right. :laughhard:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> LOL true that!
> 
> And, just for the record, nobody here has my number, though a few tried...but they're gone now - along with a crazy russian dude named Dema that wanted me to go off with him in private to discuss log cabin construction. Yeah right. :laughhard:


For the record, MG does not have my number. She does, however, have my number. If she needs to alert me about mayhem, she can. That means I'll turn around and call Cricket to deal with it as I am hobbled by a little, bitty phone while at work. Don't make Cricket get involved!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Hope it doesn't hit my house


I hope it hits my house directly!

I don't want to limp away from a nuke strike only to die miserably shortly thereafter. Across the country is one thing, in my city - aim for my house please.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't care how close it is, I'm not rolling over. I'd rather be a walking dead.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I don't care how close it is, I'm not rolling over. I'd rather be a walking dead.


Stubborn bastard, just like me!:devil:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You know, we folks in Mississippi are #1 in the nation in many categories, such as poverty, illiteracy, childhood births, obesity, etc. Being a target for a nuke ain't one of them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Living here unlikely to be near the first few strikes so the 20 minute thing would not apply.
> Japan hit Hawaii because it was easy and to damage the fleet. It would be a worthless strike for NK today. Different world different targets.


That depends on the type of strike and from who. If Russia did a full out strike every single state get hit, including WI. I bet that Russia has a handful of nukes targeted at WI all of the time. I know that Russia has nuke targets in MN alone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> You know, we folks in Mississippi are #1 in the nation in many categories, such as poverty, illiteracy, childhood births, obesity, etc. Being a target for a nuke ain't one of them.


Unfortunately you are wrong. The Russians have nuke targets in every state, including Mississippi. I bet that the cluster of Gulfport Battalion Center Navy Base in Gulfport, Mississippi Gulfport Battalion Center and NS Pascagoula Navy Base in Pascagoula, MS have at least one Russian nuke targeted at it all of the time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I knew that I was correct. Mississippi even has a primary target....The Russians had very detailed maps of every state in the union in the 60's (from spies that lived and mapped in the U.S. for years) and certainly have much better information today.



> MISSISSIPPI
> Primary:
> Columbus AFB.
> Secondary:
> ...





> WISCONSIN
> Primary: none
> Secondary:
> Madison.
> ...


https://www.survivalmonkey.com/threads/u-s-target-list-in-a-full-scale-nuclear-war.3753/


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Unfortunately you are wrong. The Russians have nuke targets in every state, including Mississippi. I bet that the cluster of Gulfport Battalion Center Navy Base in Gulfport, Mississippi Gulfport Battalion Center and NS Pascagoula Navy Base in Pascagoula, MS have at least one Russian nuke targeted at it all of the time.


My comments were intended regarding a limited strike, maybe like someone such as North Korea or a limited war with a superpower. If we are in a full out war, where most every nuke is used, and they are targeting these Mississippi targets, it makes no difference how close you are to the blasts. You ever heard of nuclear winter? Besides that, there would be so much radiation dispersed by the winds over the whole planet that all would be impacted.

I have no desire to try to rebuild after an all out nuclear exchange and just don't see that ever happening. All powers know there would be no winner. I was a Minuteman Launch Officer many years ago and yes we practiced all out wars but there were all sorts of battle plans for limited war. I can foresee a scenario where some power feels the need to launch one or two. Not likely but at least possible. I just see no scenario where everything is launched & they target Mississippi.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Grab food that is in the refrigerator, any empty bottles / container I see to fill up. I got stored water but take the time to fill up everything we got . Button up . Do a coms check and wait it out. 

Nothing else I can do for the livestock or garden especially this time of year as I do not have anything growing. 

Monitor TV/ radio. Crack a bottle of Jack and wait it out. After the hits, if any , stay inside until it is clear what is going on. 

If I was not home try and get home- either going to make it or not. The blast is what it is you are either in range or you are not . At home, below ground, we would be OK with the blast.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> My comments were intended regarding a limited strike, maybe like someone such as North Korea or a limited war with a superpower. If we are in a full out war, where most every nuke is used, and they are targeting these Mississippi targets, it makes no difference how close you are to the blasts. You ever heard of nuclear winter? Besides that, there would be so much radiation dispersed by the winds over the whole planet that all would be impacted.
> 
> I have no desire to try to rebuild after an all out nuclear exchange and just don't see that ever happening. All powers know there would be no winner. I was a Minuteman Launch Officer many years ago and yes we practiced all out wars but there were all sorts of battle plans for limited war. I can foresee a scenario where some power feels the need to launch one or two. Not likely but at least possible. I just see no scenario where everything is launched & they target Mississippi.


I agree that the bigger risk is from a rogue state and a limited strike. I would say that nukes EMP would be even more likely than a targeted strike.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I knew that I was correct. Mississippi even has a primary target....The Russians had very detailed maps of every state in the union in the 60's (from spies that lived and mapped in the U.S. for years) and certainly have much better information today.
> 
> https://www.survivalmonkey.com/threads/u-s-target-list-in-a-full-scale-nuclear-war.3753/


Cool link! According to time lapsed chart (third one down) Northern Cal (surprising) and NW Montana look like very survivable areas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Grab food that is in the refrigerator, any empty bottles / container I see to fill up. I got stored water but take the time to fill up everything we got . Button up . Do a coms check and wait it out.
> 
> Nothing else I can do for the livestock or garden especially this time of year as I do not have anything growing.
> 
> ...


A crazy question. Call me a sap, if you want to.

How will effect you to watch your livestock die of radiation poisoning? Will it be a loss of food, or more than that?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Depends on where I am. I’ll imagine my family’s all home at the time. (I actually have a plan for this scenario printed up on our bulletin board, and have made sure everyone has read it.)

I’d gather my family together, briefly explain the situation, and give them their marching orders, which would be:
They are to put on their raincoats and hats, open all doors and windows, then meet me in the backyard. I would remind them not to look up under any circumstances, and as soon as they hear an explosion, they are to gather in the basement against any outer wall facing the blast.  They should stay there for 5 minutes before going back out into the yard to complete their tasks. After that, if they notice fine debris falling on their clothes, they must return to the basement immediately, shed their coats and hats by the door, and shut the basement door and windows as well as possible.

Before the blast:
- Empty the rain barrels, bring them to the basement, and refill them with a short hose from the sink. 
- Shut off our gas and electric mains.
- If it’s Winter, we would bring down our smoker (It has a flexible stovepipe that attaches to our dryer vent hole, and a carbon monoxide detector.), charcoal, and firewood.
- Pick all edible vegetables from the garden.

After the blast, before fallout:
- Write on the front and back doors: “Everyone is in the basement. Do not trespass. We will hear you and we are armed.”
- Cover our garden with weighted tarps to prevent ground contamination.
- Close and lock all house doors and windows, and tape them as necessary.

Can be done after fallout begins:
- Seal and fill the bathtubs, sinks, and all large containers with water.
- Gather everything we would need to live into the basement for 3 weeks.
- Seal the basement as well as possible.
- Use my Geiger counter every day to determine the safest spots in the basement. We also have radiation badges we would wear.
- Regularly take appropriate doses of potassium iodide, strontium, and vitamins C & E.

When the radiation has died down to a safe enough level in the rest of the house, we would restrict our activities to the house until the radiation levels allowed us to go outside.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

We’re about three hours downwind of the closest likely target. That would give us time to slip our staged B/O food, water, fuel & gear cases into the truck and two off-road SUV’s. Things going as practiced, one hour should have us gassed, armed and pull’n out. 

North is the only direction for us. Hopefully we could put enough miles behind us in the first hour to be ahead of the mass exodus and the official road and bridge closings sure to come. No doubt, the authorities would attempt to curtail people fleeing into neighboring states, so we would have to have our comm’s up and be creative with our route selection. Anyone not driving or watching for potential impediments, would be deep in prayer… and I mean that in the most serious sense.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pakrat said:


> We're about three hours downwind of the closest likely target. That would give us time to slip our staged B/O food, water, fuel & gear cases into the truck and two off-road SUV's. Things going as practiced, one hour should have us gassed, armed and pull'n out.
> 
> North is the only direction for us. Hopefully we could put enough miles behind us in the first hour to be ahead of the mass exodus and the official road and bridge closings sure to come. No doubt, the authorities would attempt to curtail people fleeing into neighboring states, so we would have to have our comm's up and be creative with our route selection. Anyone not driving or watching for potential impediments, would be deep in prayer&#8230; and I mean that in the most serious sense.


Be careful as weather conditions can change your time frame. Don't get caught on the road, brother.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There are plenty of documents on reducing fall outs effects and I'd begin implementing them immediately so that if fall out came my way the impacts would be reduced. Interior room is reinforced with physical wall improvements of plywood, use 2x4s to affix, and if this is not a close hit we probably have 60 minutes to work it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Of all the preps I have accumulated, the one I always hoped I wouldn't need is my stash of potassium iodide...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Just poured myself a drink, just because
> 
> My fav drink recently: Lemon Cello, potato Vodka & and freshly-squeezed lime juice. Za lyubov'!!


What? Geez ... before a SHTF event or an EMP you need to get back down to the Southern US, so we can teach ya to drink properly.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> LOL true that!
> 
> And, just for the record, nobody here has my number, though a few tried...but they're gone now - along with a crazy russian dude named Dema that wanted me to go off with him in private to discuss log cabin construction. Yeah right. :laughhard:


But never forget .... I know Tom.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> What? Geez ... before a SHTF event or an EMP you need to get back down to the Southern US, so we can teach ya to drink properly.


Nuh-uh. Limoncello is astonishingly good and Vodka/lime/tonicH2O is my summer drink of choice. Good call TG!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> But never forget .... I know Tom.


Yes, yes you do. And if yer not careful...he'll know you too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes, yes you do. And if yer not careful...he'll know you too.


A Watchman is always observant and so much more than careful.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> What? Geez ... before a SHTF event or an EMP you need to get back down to the Southern US, so we can teach ya to drink properly.


I bet this drink would go STRAIGHT to your head haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> I bet this drink would go STRAIGHT to your head haha


I'd dare you to a contest, but it'd be wrong to beat your scrawny butt so badly.

It wouldn't be fair. My blood is Irish and I have an Irishman's experience.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I bet this drink would go STRAIGHT to your head haha





Denton said:


> I'd dare you to a contest, but it'd be wrong to beat your scrawny butt so badly.
> 
> It wouldn't be fair. My blood is Irish and I have an Irishman's experience.


TG forgets who she challenges, I like Denton have built in tolerances. Most here recall that I am adopted and full blood German.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> TG forgets who she challenges, I like Denton have built in tolerances. Most here recall that I am adopted and full blood German.


I competed against many a German when I was stationed there. We may all call it draws, but I think we all lost.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

That's all well and good - but limoncello is 80 proof and you drink it straight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That's all well and good - but limoncello is 80 proof and you drink it straight.


Absolutely. At 80 proof, what else could you do with it?

Never mind me. I'm on tea, right now.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> That's all well and good - but limoncello is 80 proof and you drink it straight.


Tasted better with Vodka haha

Looks like the men woke up haaaaa


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

TG said:


> Tasted better with Vodka haha
> 
> Looks like the men woke up haaaaa


Yeah...and they just hijacked the hell outta this thread.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah...and they just hijacked the hell outta this thread.


Too funny


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yeah...and they just hijacked the hell outta this thread.


Hey! It's Saturday!
Isn't it?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Hey! It's Saturday!
> Isn't it?


Hell, brother, I don't know. 
I dont have a calendar, barely know the year. It's winter; that I know.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> For the record, MG does not have my number. She does, however, have my number. If she needs to alert me about mayhem, she can. That means I'll turn around and call Cricket to deal with it as I am hobbled by a little, bitty phone while at work. Don't make Cricket get involved!


Throwing me to the wolves, huh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

It is 52 miles from work to home. I have made the trip commonly at 80 on the freeway portion of the trip in 48 45 minutes. One day as I was feeling saucey with my hype o truck I turned the trip in 37 minutes. Getting out of the capital of Michigan would be the first task when the news comes across.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Tell my wife there's a a blow out shoe sale going on in the city (20 minutes away) and she can buy as many as she wants...."Traffic should be really light headed in to the city today for some reason....take an umbrella though...you never know...oh I put in that CD you like to sing along with....mm-hm, love you too, ba-bye"


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> You still got my number, right?


I got your number, I copied off the bathroom wall! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

azrancher said:


> I got your number, I copied off the bathroom wall! :tango_face_wink:


Oh snap! Some of the friendliest folks can be found there.......:tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

azrancher said:


> I got your number, I copied off the bathroom wall! :tango_face_wink:


Great Rancher! Just keep it in your pocket! :vs-kiss:
____________
Dam you @Slippy ! After I sent you all those nice sticks to use for Pikes from up here and that is how you repay me?? :vs_mad:
And I suppose it's on every bathroom wall you've gone into since you need one every 10 minutes!! :vs_poop:
Well. That's gratitude for ya. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

20 minutes? All out exchange? A high value target like Houston? I am as prepared as I ever will be for that event. I would tell my wife I love her, pour a good stiff drink or two, turn on a good mix of smooth piano jazz, and watch the show.

I won't go into that gentle good night without a fight, I ain't runnin, and it should be one hell of a show before I have to get busy living, should I survive the initial onslaught.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

In all seriousness I do have a plan if there is warning of a nuclear attack. Where I live, blast effects are not a real concern so my main concern is an EMP attack. So I keep lots of aluminum foil in storage... the big rolls from Sam's Club plus some huge commercial rolls. Currently, I have quite a bit of preps in Faraday enclosures but my plan all along has been to GREATLY increase the amount of gear being EMP protected. This protection would start if I saw a really big degradation of relations with a nuclear power. I would not wait for a warning from the government but if it was an out of the blue, then yes, immediately I'd start wrapping. Right now I have two solar panels protected and would protect more. I'd also box & wrap every electronics I could find, starting with all my hand power tools.

Point being, at any sign of nuclear attack... I'm boxing & wrapping.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> 20 minutes? All out exchange? A high value target like Houston? I am as prepared as I ever will be for that event. I would tell my wife I love her, pour a good stiff drink or two, turn on a good mix of smooth piano jazz, and watch the show.
> 
> I won't go into that gentle good night without a fight, I ain't runnin, and it should be one hell of a show before I have to get busy living, should I survive the initial onslaught.
> 
> View attachment 66306


Oh Prepared One, that's a wonderful post & for some reason.... sorry, words wont come.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

******* said:


> In all seriousness I do have a plan if there is warning of a nuclear attack. Where I live, blast effects are not a real concern so my main concern is an EMP attack. So I keep lots of aluminum foil in storage... the big rolls from Sam's Club plus some huge commercial rolls. Currently, I have quite a bit of preps in Faraday enclosures but my plan all along has been to GREATLY increase the amount of gear being EMP protected. This protection would start if I saw a really big degradation of relations with a nuclear power. I would not wait for a warning from the government but if it was an out of the blue, then yes, immediately I'd start wrapping. Right now I have two solar panels protected and would protect more. I'd also box & wrap every electronics I could find, starting with all my hand power tools.
> 
> Point being, at any sign of nuclear attack... I'm boxing & wrapping.


*******, friend, I hope you know how much your knowledge & experience being shared here is appreciated. Our ways are different - but I'm glad that if by chance a nuke lands right on top of you, you will have spent your last moments on earth doing what you love. May we all be so blessed.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> but I'm glad that if by chance a nuke lands right on top of you...


Not likely now but back in my Air Force days during the cold war, yes, my Minuteman Launch Control Center was most certainly a target... as well as our base with nuke armed B-52s sitting on the runway.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Try to get family to meeting spot we all had agreed on. If not, text them my love... There is not much more if its going to hit close by.
Long term shtf scenario, not really sure as it will be miserable for sure.


----------

